# 12/14/11 4:25am an new predator hunter was born



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

collon robert teeters 6lbs 12 oz 19 3/4 in long and here are some pics


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I see he already has his comfy warm camo hunting cap. That is awesome ! Everyone looks happy and healthy. Glad to hear it all went well. Congratulations CO204 !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congratulations Jason and Mrs Jason !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Jason, I hope both mum and baby are doing well. Just in time for Christmas, what a present!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A big Congrats., a great Christmas present.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

co204yoter,

Congratulations, great looking little guy. I'm glad to see mom and baby are doing well!!!!!

Another Colorado sportsman, life is grand!!!!!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife Jason.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats. He will be big and out shooting with you before you know it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats! Start em early! My nephew is only 6 weeks old and I have taught him to do the lip squeak!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruger said:


> Congrats! Start em early! My nephew is only 6 weeks old and I have taught him to do the lip squeak!


 Which End!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats Jason to you and your wife. Hassel that would be the rasspy rabbit from that end with scent cover !!!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats CO204 on your new addition!

And just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations to you and your wife. Nothing better than that for a Christmas present.


----------

